# Marin Schlaflos im Sattel 5.- 6.8



## Keili (19. Juni 2006)

In diesem Jahr findet SiS zum zweiten Mal statt und die Probleme des letzten Jahres sind gelöst! Nur beim Wetter können wir natürlich auch dieses Jahr keine Garantie übernehmen. Also zieht euch warm an! 

9-Stunden-2-Minuten-durch-die-rabenschwarze-Nacht-Hompage 

Erstmal nur zur Info. In ca. 2 Wochen geht die Anmeldeseite online. 

Ich hoffe möglichst vielen von euch in die erschöpften Gesichter schauen zu können.

Keili


----------



## Keili (28. Juni 2006)

Anmeldung jetzt online oder seid ihr zu schwach??

Keili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (28. Juni 2006)

Wo genau findet das Rennen statt?
Ich glaube, mein Team wollte da auch hin.

Gruß,
Thb


----------



## OliT (29. Juni 2006)

Aaach, Anmeldung schon lääääängst erledigt! 

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## OliT (29. Juni 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Wo genau findet das Rennen statt?


Thaleischweiler-Fröschen/Pfalz (siehe SiS-Homepage ganz unten).

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Keili (5. Juli 2006)

So die richtige Webseite ist jetzt online! Updates gibt es regelmäßig!

Keili


----------



## tvaellen (5. Juli 2006)

Werde mal vorbeischauen, da ich an jenem WE ohnehin in PS bin.

Aber 50 Euro Startgeld  ?  
Nö, das ist mir erheblich zu viel Geld für den Gag, ein paar Stunden im dunklen Pfälzer Wald herumzufahren.  
Da beschränke ich mich aufs Zuschauen.


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Juli 2006)

ich wär dieses jahr gerne wieder mitgefahren, aber warum macht ihr das gerade an dem wochenende, an dem der neustadt- mara ist? ok, hardcore- biker fahren zuerst sis und dann neustadt langstrecke, zähl ich mich aber nich dazu 
na dann  vielleicht nächstes jahr bei besserem termin!


----------



## Keili (5. Juli 2006)

Von irgendwas müssen halt die Feuerwehr, die Verpflegung, das Fahrerlager,  die dortige Beleuchtung für die Nacht, die Zeltwiese und der ganze restliche Kleinscheiß bezahlt werden. Außerdem geben einige Fahrer auch viel mehr Geld für den Gag aus 24 Stunden irgendwo im Kreis zu fahren 
Kleiner Tipp am Rande noch, wenn du in nem 4er Team fährst, dann sind es nur 30 und die Zahle ich z.B. auch für das 12 Stunden Rennen in Kühlsheim. Finde ich absolut nicht zuviel.

Keili


----------



## tvaellen (6. Juli 2006)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Von irgendwas müssen halt die Feuerwehr, die Verpflegung, das Fahrerlager,  die dortige Beleuchtung für die Nacht, die Zeltwiese und der ganze restliche Kleinscheiß bezahlt werden. Außerdem geben einige Fahrer auch viel mehr Geld für den Gag aus 24 Stunden irgendwo im Kreis zu fahren
> Kleiner Tipp am Rande noch, wenn du in nem 4er Team fährst, dann sind es nur 30 und die Zahle ich z.B. auch für das 12 Stunden Rennen in Kühlsheim. Finde ich absolut nicht zuviel.
> 
> Keili



Na gut, den "Spinner" Smilie nehme ich zurück, den eek ! aber nicht 

4er Team wäre vielleicht noch eine Idee, aber da müsste ich noch 3 finden, die mit mir altem, lahmen Sack fahren wollen. Dann besser doch Zuschauer 
Außerdem, da hat hädbänger recht, ist Neustadt am Sonntag schon eine interessante Variante. 

Mal sehen, als Zuschauer am Samstag abend komme ich auf jeden Fall mal vorbei, es sei denn es schüttet aus Kübeln.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Keili (6. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ich wär dieses jahr gerne wieder mitgefahren, aber warum macht ihr das gerade an dem wochenende, an dem der neustadt- mara ist? ok, hardcore- biker fahren zuerst sis und dann neustadt langstrecke, zähl ich mich aber nich dazu
> na dann  vielleicht nächstes jahr bei besserem termin!



Es soll halt ein fester Termin werden und der stand schon letztes Jahr fest! Immer 1. WE im August. Außerdem gibt es Marathons wie Sand am Meer und Nachtrennen doch eher selten. 

@tvaellen Komm einfach vorbei und bring ein Rad mit. Wenn du dann doch noch Lust bekommst kannst du ja nachmelden. Wir haben Platz für 200 Teams das sollte reichen. Dieses Jahr führt die Strecke auch durch die Reithalle, somit stehen die Zuschauer auch bei Regen im Trockenen. Die Fahrer allerdings immer nur kurz 

Keili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (6. Juli 2006)

Es gibt nur Sachpreise, oder?

Das Startgeld geht absolut in Ordnung.

Thb


----------



## Keili (7. Juli 2006)

Jepp, "nur" Sachpreise! Da ja Marin und Puma die Hauptsponsoren sind...... 

Keili


----------



## Delgado (7. Juli 2006)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Von irgendwas müssen halt die Feuerwehr, die Verpflegung, das Fahrerlager,  die dortige Beleuchtung für die Nacht, die Zeltwiese und der ganze restliche Kleinscheiß bezahlt werden. *Außerdem geben einige Fahrer auch viel mehr Geld für den Gag aus 24 Stunden irgendwo im Kreis zu fahren *
> Kleiner Tipp am Rande noch, wenn du in nem 4er Team fährst, dann sind es nur 30 und die Zahle ich z.B. auch für das 12 Stunden Rennen in Kühlsheim. Finde ich absolut nicht zuviel.
> 
> Keili



24h Balduinstein für 30 .

Incl. Verpflegung auf der Strecke, 3 warme Malzeiten, Zeltplatz, Duschen, Arzt, Streckensperrung, Zeit-/Streckendoku., Preise, etc.

Alles andere ist nicht gerechtfertigt.

Interesse?

www.singletrail.net


----------



## Keili (7. Juli 2006)

Dann frag ich mich warum dioe meinsten Marathons schon mehr als 30  kosten. Ist das dann auch immer zuviel? Drauf geschi***! Wem das zu teuer ist, der braucht ja auch nicht zu kommen. Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass wir KEINERLEI Geld mit der Veranstalltung verdienen wollen und froh sind, wenn die Kosten gedeckt sind und jetzt mal nen Deckel auf das Kostenthema.

Für's wachbleiben in der Nacht ist konnten wir einen weiteren Sponsor gewinnen. REDBULL verleiht euch Flügel! Ich hoffe die bringen auch ein paar der netten Promomädels mit!


Keili


----------



## olli (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo, Du dünner rothaariger Mann, der Du in deinem Röckchen aussiehst wie eine PDS-Ortsgruppenleiterin, ich habe da mal eine Frage:

*Darf man das Rennen nur mit geschalteten Rädern fahren oder kann ich auch mit meinem Singlespeedbike mitmachen?

mit freundlichen Grüßen, olli*


----------



## Keili (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo, du dicker graubraungelockter Mann, der du in jedem Radtrikot aussiehst wie ein übergewichtiger Yeti in ner Wurstpelle:

*SiS ist natürlich für Schalter offen und die Schaltungsfahrer, die etwas früher anreisen können Mittags sogar noch an der Singlespeed EM teilnehmen! Die Schaltung werden wir dann halt kurzfristig außer Betrieb nehmen! (Natürlich machen wir das danach auch wieder rückgangig!)*

FREUNDSCHAFT

Keili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (11. Juli 2006)

Bin jetzt auch angemeldet
und der Rest vom 4er folgt bald.
 

Mir gefällt der Stil eurer Auschreibung sehr. 
Scheint der Singlespeed-Einfluss zu sein. 

Ach ja - wäre toll, wenn ihr so eine Woche vor 
dem Rennen eine Meldeliste hier oder auf der 
offiziellen Seite publizieren könntet. 

Gruß,
Thb


----------



## Keili (11. Juli 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja - wäre toll, wenn ihr so eine Woche vor
> dem Rennen eine Meldeliste hier oder auf der
> offiziellen Seite publizieren könntet.



Ist natürlich geplant! Am Freitag kümmern wir uns um den Kram. Soll ja auch schön in die Homepage passen. Keine Sorge für die bei deren Anmeldung irgendetwas nicht geklappt hat haben wir ein Polster an Startplätzen.

Wir sehen uns!

Keili


----------



## Keili (13. Juli 2006)

Hompageupdate! Jetzt mit Teamvorstellungen! Wenn wer von hier dabei ist bitte auch eintragen.

LINK

Keili


----------



## Thorsten_F (13. Juli 2006)

Keili, Du machst das perfekt,
wo zum Henker ist der schei?? kuschelsmiley?

btw. Nasenbluten wird so langsam besser


----------



## Keili (21. Juli 2006)

Mess with the best!
Die 24 Stunden Europameister sind gemeldet! 

Wir freuen uns auf euch Jungs!

Keili


----------



## Thunderbird (28. Juli 2006)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Mess with the best!
> Die 24 Stunden Europameister sind gemeldet!
> 
> Wir freuen uns auf euch Jungs!


Danke!

Wir freuen uns schon sehr auf die tolle Strecke 
und die mit Sicherheit großartige Stimmung. 

Heute meldet sich jetzt endlich Nr. 4 unseres Teams an.
Dauert leider immer eine Weile, bis wir ausgeknobelt haben,
wer wann an den Start darf.  

*
Kommen noch Bilder oder Infos von der Strecke?*
Wäre toll. Das ist immer ein große Hilfe für die Wahl der Ausrüstung.

Gruß,
Gregor


----------



## Keili (28. Juli 2006)

Infos kannst du sofort haben, Bilder wird es keine geben. Macht nÃ¤mlich auch wenig Sinn.

Also die Strecke fÃ¼hrt grossteils Ã¼ber breite Waldwege. Allerdings haben diese meist recht tiefe Spurrillen, die den ach so breiten Weg dann doch wieder zum Trail machen. Eine Uphillpassage ist der technisch wohl anspruchsvollste Teil. Hier geht es ca. 100m lang bei ca. 13% Steigung Ã¼ber Steine und Wurzeln nach oben. Downhill gibt es keine wirklichen Herausforderungen. Wir wÃ¼rden ja gerne die Quote der ernsthaften Verletzungen auf vorjahresniveau halten. Also 0%.

Letztes Jahr wurden einige Runden vom Team FixieInc. auf BahnrÃ¤dern absolviert. Ihr solltet also mit Hardtails klarkommen.
Die Strecke werden wir am Samstag makieren und ich werde auch sicher eine gefÃ¼hrte Streckenbesichtigung machen.

Zur Einstimmung hier nochmal der Streckenbericht vom Steinhummer letztes Jahr:



> Eine Runde Dunkelheitvon Pitt Ramackers
> 
> Das Erstaunlichste ist der Start: kein Knall, kein GetÃ¶se und GegrÃ¶hle, es setzt sich einfach nur die Karawane in Gang, und ich mit ihrÂ Ruhig Brauner, das ist hier kein Sprintrennen! Rechts und links knallen Fahrer an mir vorbei, aber das juckt mich nicht. Ruhig und mit knapp 20 kurbele ich auf der breiten Schotterpiste und werde nach hinten durchgereicht. Derweil rotieren mehrere Fragen in meinem Kopf, die mich schon vor dem Start beschÃ¤ftigt haben. Nach einem gnadenlosen Einbruch bei der Mainzer Mittwochsrunde 3 Tage zuvor versuche ich vor allem herauszufinden, wie meine Beine sich fÃ¼hlen. Sie geben sich nach der 3-Runden-SSDM etwa teigig, aber offenbar nicht sonderlich schwer. Die andere Frage des Abends: Ist es ein Fehler, mit dem Surly zu fahren statt mit Twotsy? 10,5 zu 14,5 Kilo, und statt flotten 2:1 eine 1:1,78 Ãbersetzung, die durch die fetten Alberte etwas egalisiert wirdÂ
> 
> ...



Keili


----------



## Splash (31. Juli 2006)

Wer ist denn als Aussteller so da? Sollte man evtl auch n bisserl Geld zum "einkaufen" mitbringen?


----------



## Keili (31. Juli 2006)

Also officielle Verkaufs- und Ausstellungstände wird es nicht geben. Kann aber gut sein, dass die Werksteams was mitbringen.

Keili


----------



## manic (1. August 2006)

@Keili: 

Offizielle Verkaufstände gibt es nicht, aber es gibt ich glaube trotzdem genug zu kaufen oder zu tauschen. 

http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=7881&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1

Gruß, jan *beidemdievorfreudegradesteigt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (1. August 2006)

@ splash: wir können dir was "zum Einkaufen" mitbringen, falls du echtes Interesse bekundest.  
*www.supernova-lights.com*

Normalerweise haben wir nur Vorführlampen dabei.
Ist uns glaube ich bisher nur in Regau (Ö) passiert, 
dass mal einer schnell eine Lampe gekauft hat.  

Thb


----------



## manic (1. August 2006)

ARGHL, die Flutlichter! Die haben mich letztes JAhr beim zählen beinahe blind gemacht.  

Sehr geile Lampen, wenn auch nicht grade low-cost!


----------



## Splash (1. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ splash: wir können dir was "zum Einkaufen" mitbringen, falls du echtes Interesse bekundest.
> *www.supernova-lights.com*
> 
> Normalerweise haben wir nur Vorführlampen dabei.
> ...




Danke, aber für mich wohl was oversized. Hab ne NightPro Pro Elite und die is ganz OK, wenngleich ich da auch n anderes Lampengehäuse für suche, wo ich dann nur einen Strahler drinne habe. Werde mich damit wohl mal übern Herbst beschäftigen müssen ... *g*


----------



## Splash (6. August 2006)

apropos - wirds irgendwo ne Ergebnisliste einzusehen geben? Habs vor Ort irgendwie "verpennt" ... *g*


----------



## Keili (6. August 2006)

Jaja eine halbe Stunde nach Rennende aussehen wie aus dem Ei gepellt aber die Sinne nichtmehr ganz unter Kontrolle.
Listen wird es geben. Alledings müssen wir noch die Listen abgleichen. Heute geht das ncihtmehr heute sind wir fix und alle!

Bilder hat es übrigens HIER

Schön euch dabei gehabt zu haben.Wir hoffen es hat euch gefallen!

Keili


----------



## Thunderbird (6. August 2006)

Listen würden mich natürlich auch interessieren.

*Euer Rennen war echt kultig!  *
Euer Stil ist einmalig.

Zuerst dachte ich, dass die Strecke für "echte Racer" 
doch etwas lasch ist, aber das habt ihr mit 
Unterstützung von "ganz oben" sehr gut korrigiert.
Die Schlammschlacht war super Fahrtraining und
die Strecke hat trotz der wenigen Höhenmeter 
(150 laut meinem Polar übrigens) ganz schön reingehauen.

Nächstes Mal dürft ihr aber ruhig ein paar technische Stellen einbauen.
Schon die Kieshügel im Zielbereich wären ganz nett gewesen.

Am besten haben mir die vielen Reflektoren in den Bäumen 
nach dem mini-Trail gefallen. Habe deshalb manchmal fast 
vergessen zu bremsen. Sehr schöne Idee.

Die Verpflegung hätte unbedingt in die Wechselzone beim Fahrerlager gehört.

Möchte mich im Nahmen meines Teams noch bei allen Kontrolleuren 
im Zielbereich entschuldigen, die jetzt Augenprobleme haben, aber
die Lampen sind echt schwer abzudecken, wenn's um die Kurve geht.

Hier noch ein kleines Foto von mir nach dem Rennen.
Da wusste ich noch nicht, dass es (eine) heiße Dusche gibt:



 

Thb


----------



## Keili (6. August 2006)

In der ursprünglich geplanten Strecke war noch ein technicher Downhill drin! Nachdem sich bei dem ersten Regenguss am Nachmittag dieser jedoch zu stark verschärfte, haben wir beschlossen ihn bei SiS raus zu nehmen. Wir fanden es wichtiger, dass alle heil über die Strecke kommen. So oder so wäre die Strecke also auch für Racer was gewesen.

Keili


----------



## Thunderbird (6. August 2006)

Den Downhill habe ich gesehen. 
Das wäre echt nix gewesen, bei dem Regen.
Aber es gibt auch Strecken, die man sowohl
langsam und sicher als auch schnell fahren kann.

Soll ja nur eine Anregung sein. Ich komme nächstes Jahr bei jeder Streckenwahl.
(nur vielleicht mit dem Singlespeeder, der Verschleiß war schon extrem.)

Thb


----------



## lelebebbel (6. August 2006)

Der Verschleiss war auch am Singlespeeder extrem 

Das Problem bei der Streckenwahl ist sicher auch der schlammige Boden dort. Für richtige Trails wäre es vermutlich nicht so toll, wenn 578 mal ein MTB bei der Nässe drüberrutscht - schon die Waldwege sahen ja nach teilweise nach kurzer Zeit aus wie frisch gepflügt. Hätte man steinigeren Boden "zur Verfügung" könnte man die Strecke auch noch etwas lustiger machen 

Wie auch immer - ich bin von 2:20 bis ~4:30 gefahren, da war die Strecke auch so sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (7. August 2006)

So ein shit .. da schreib ich gestern Abend hier in den Fred und vergesse auch mal ganz dick Danke zu sagen. War gestern dann doch was verpeilt und das auch abends noch. *Vielen vielen Dank für das durchaus kultige und Spassige Rennen !!* Ich durfte das erste Mal dabei sein und Ihr habt es auch mit dem Wetter nicht geschafft mich derart abzuschrecken, dass ich nicht nächstes Jahr (wo auch immer) gerne wieder käme  . Ich hatte nur irgendwie das Gefühl, dass es mehr bergauf, als bergab ging. Leider scheint das aber nicht so zu sein *g*

Grossen Respekt muss ich jedoch auch dem "Ich fahre alleine ein 4er-Team-Mann" zollen, der da wirklich Runde für Runde in die Nacht gebrannt hat, wo der Rest seines Teams ausgestiegen war. Auch fand ich die Supernovas sehr lustig und auch die anderen Teams, die fliegenden Wechsel versucht hatten.

PS: Kein Stess wg Ergebnisliste - sollte kein Drängeln von mir sein, sondern lediglich das Interesse, ob es so was geben wird ...


----------



## Mr.Chili (7. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Den Downhill habe ich gesehen.
> Das wäre echt nix gewesen, bei dem Regen.
> Aber es gibt auch Strecken, die man sowohl
> langsam und sicher als auch schnell fahren kann.
> ...



Genau nehmt nen Singelspeeder zum Rennen, und drinkt nach jder Runde mal ein Bier und ihr gehört richtig dazu.


----------



## tvaellen (7. August 2006)

@ Chili
du warst im Tal der Frösche ? 
Mensch, hättest du doch mal bei den Invaliden einen Ton verloren, dann hätte ich am Samstag trotz Sauwetter mal vorbeigeschaut. Ich bin derzeit bei meinen Eltern in PS. 

Schade drum ! Kommst du zum Prio Treff nach WI ?

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## OliT (7. August 2006)

Das Wetter war zum :kotz:, nur nass und zeitweise sintflutartige Regenfälle. Die Strecke war entsprechend Mist, nur rutschig, schlammig, mit tiefen Furchen und derben Schlaglöchern. Also war alles genau so, wie ich es erwartet hatte und wie es uns von den Organisatoren versprochen wurde .

Mein Fazit: Geiles Rennen, großartige Leute, phantastische Stimmung und brilliante Atmosphäre. Für mich ist SiS schon fest im Terminkalender 2007 vorgemerkt!

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## 50189K (7. August 2006)

Ein Erlebnisbericht vom Schlußlicht der Rennen: 

Ein entspanntes Wochenende mit Freunden in der Pfalz zum Rad fahren


... das Lampenfieber

Letztes Jahr, um diese Zeit stand die erste Ausgabe (und mein erstes Langstreckenrennen) von SIS (www.schlaflosimsattel.de) an. Ich fuhr im 4er Team Besenwagen mit. Es war geplant, das ich die letzte Schicht ab ca. 4h übernehmen sollte. Aus lichttechnischen Gründen war mein Start bereits um 1h, abwechselnd mit Balu. Die 4 Runden, die ich fuhr, machten irgendwie Bock auf mehr. Es stand danach für mich für 2006 fest: 4er Team ist nicht, ein 2er Team wäre was. 

Der Winter ging ins Land und irgendwie kam der Gedanke auf, als Solofahrerin zu starten. Ob das was für mich ist??? Die Trans NL 2006 zu Ostern wurde gefahren und ich redet mit mipmip darüber. Er hielte das nach meiner Deutschlanddurchquerung und mit einem geschalteten MTB für mich möglich. Hmm...

Ich ging weiter in mich. Realistisch betrachtet sind es ja nur 9h Bruttozeit, also wären das für mich ca. 6-7h Fahrzeit, ein paar längere Pausen wurden direkt eingeplant. Das fahre ich doch öfters und bei der Deutschlanddurchquerung werden es regelmäßige Touren mit dieser Fahrzeit. 

Der Entschluss wurde gefasst, das Wichtigste, die notwendigen Akkus entsprechend gekauft. Gedanken über die Rennbetreuung wurden angestellt, wer kann mich wie betreuen. JA HALLO?? SPINN ICH?? Brauche ich so was? Nöö, nicht wirklich. Nur einen sicheren Platz, wo ich meine Box hinstellen kann (bei einem Rundkurs muss man ja nicht alles mit schleppen) und vielleicht eine Person, die mir beim Batteriewechsel hilft. Die wird sich dann schon vor Ort finden. 

Ich erwische mich nun immer wieder, mit vielen Gedanken an das Rennen. Was esse und trinke ich unterwegs? Schaffe ich das überhaupt? Wie kann ich mich wach halten? Werden die Lampen halten? Sind alle Lampen und Batterien ok, sind die Ersatzlampen eingepackt? Werde ich wie immer Letzte werden? Was ist mir denn auf einmal los? Ich mach mir doch sonst nicht so viele Gedanken um 9h Bruttofahrzeit?? Es ist die Vorfreude auf ein sehr schönes Rennen! 

Der letzjährige Gewinner der Soloklasse fuhr 220km. Mein Ziel ist viel bescheidener: ein Drittel davon, also 8 Runden. Ein Traum wären natürlich 10Runden zu fahren, das zu schaffen halte ich für mich fast nicht schaffbar, aber schauen wir mal. 


... die Spannung steigt

Freitag Morgen geht es rüber nach Köln, peppa einsammeln. Wie schön, die Autobahnen sind leer und wir sind schnell unten in Frogvalley. Erst mal zur Zeltwiese, Zelt aufbauen, begrüßen .......







Am späten Nachmittag rüber an die Weihermühle mit lecker Grillen, Party usw. 







Das Manschaftszeitfahren 












und das Derby sorgten für allgemeine Erheiterung. 







... langsam wird es ernst 

Nach einer unruhigen Nacht im Zelt (Acker als Untergrund, Regen und das Schnarchen aus den Nachbarzelten) kam eine morgens eine böse Überraschung. Die Reithalle war noch zu. Waschen ging an der Quelle aber ein Klo?? Frau ist ja geschickt und ist bis zum nächsten Laden gefahren. Kundentoiletten sind was Feines...


----------



## 50189K (7. August 2006)

Der Vormittag ging recht zügig um und dann musste schon das erste Rad für die Europameisterschaft vorbereitet werden. Der Blick zum Himmel: die nächsten 1,5-2h wird es wohl trocken bleiben. 

Startgeld zum anderen Startgeld gestellt






Das Rad am Torbogen für den Le Mans Start abgelegt 






und zum Start gewandert 






und los!!






Ich hatte mir ein gemütliches Strecke angucken vorgenommen und ein erstes Abschätzen, wie lang ich in der Nacht so brauchen werde. Oha, ich hätte doch die Übersetzung ändern sollen. Obwohl, ich hätte genau soviel geschoben. Es lief schwer, was soll es erst in der Nacht geben? Egal. Die Strecke war ein wenig anders im Vergleich zum Vorjahr. Für mich hieß es: jeweils ein Trail zum hoch und zum runter schieben. 

Vor dem Start sah das Wetter noch sehr schön aus, aber nach 4km fragte ich mich: was grummelt den da so? Wieso ist es so windig? Sind das Regentropfen? Sehr kurzen Moment später wusste ich: es sind Regentropfen und zwar sehr viele! Da ich gerade eh bei den Spurrinnen schob, dachte ich, stell dich doch unter. Machte ich auch und es war mir sehr schnell klar: da stehst du noch länger. Also weiter. Krasse Sache. Sämtliche Wege waren zu kleinen Bächen geworden. Das Wasser stand drauf, es war noch nicht so schlammig. Nur war die Bremswirkung vom Frosch nicht wirklich gut. Voll durchgezogene Bremse und nach so einer Minute setzte eine leichte Bremswirkung ein. Nicht wirklich lustig. Nach einer Runde hatte ich keinen Bock mehr, weiter durch den Matsch zu fahren. Hab mir mit den anderen den anderen beim Fahren zugeguckt.











Die Startgelder kurz nach dem Rennen: 






So dreckig wie auf den guten 5km bin ich in so kurzer Zeit noch nie geworden. Manche haben das so gelöst:






Ich habe aber die da noch fast warme Dusche vorgezogen... 

Der Nachmittag war irgendwie zu kurz um wieder richtig fit zu werden. Die paar Kilometer durch den Schlamm waren doch recht anstrengend. 

Das Kinderrennen angeschaut 






die Nachwuchsfit****er auf der Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 50189K (7. August 2006)

... 9h07min sind verdammt lang! 

Nachdem es bei der EM schon recht dreckig war, stand fÃ¼r mich fest: Die Schutzbleche kommen an den Schalter ran, egal wie uncool das ist. Lampen dran, GetrÃ¤nke in die Flaschen fÃ¼llen, Futter + Klamotten im Auto bereit legen. 

Kurz nach 17h konnte ich auf der Starterliste sehen, das ich nicht die einzige Bekloppte war, die alleine durch die Nacht fÃ¤hrt. Also stand meine Platzierung auch fest: 2. Platz. War durch einen Zufall (??) sogar meine Startnummer. 

Die Spannung steigt und ich frage mich bereits, warum ich mir bei dem Mistwetter das alleine antun soll. Mir ist mehr als mulmig zumute. Ein paar Leute sehen es und versuche, mich aufzubauen. Mipmip bekommt mit, das ich keinen Betreuer hab und erklÃ¤rt sich spontan bereit, mich ein wenig zu betreuen. Auch von anderen bekam ich das spontane Angebot der Betreuung. 

Warum tue ich mir das an? Ich bin doch viel zu mÃ¼de, um jetzt noch auf's Rad zu steigen? Meine Beine tun weh und beim schieben am Nachmittag taten Knie und RÃ¼cken weh. Die Aussicht auf 9h und 7min in nassen Schuhen zu fahren ist auch nicht schÃ¶n. Ist die Strecke wohl entschÃ¤rft worden? Denn bei der EM Strecke nach dem Regen brauche ich gar nicht versuchen, da groÃ was fahren. Und noch mehr Zweifel kommen hoch. Ich fahre doch sonst keine Rennen. Die anderen nehmen das so ernst: warm fahren, Betreuer, Mannschaftszelte, Taktiken... Mein Mentalbetreuer und andere sprechen mir Mut zu. 

Worauf lasse ich mich bloÃ ein??


ca. 20:40Uhr 
Endlich geht es mit dem Fahrerbriefing los. 







und auf zur Startaufstellung







20:52, es geht endlich los! 












Es ist noch so hell, dass das Licht zuerst ausbleiben kann. Die Strecke ist zum Nachmittag hin nicht wirklich trockener geworden. Ich merke, wie schwer der Boden ist, mein Asthma macht mir bei der feuchten Luft zu schaffen, die Beine sind schwer. Mein Kommentar fÃ¤llt unter jede Zensur! Ich merke, dass der Sattel zu niedrig ist, den also hÃ¶her. Warum zeigt der verdammte Tacho nix an? Uuups, das Vorderrad falsch rum eingebaut. Kann schon mal in der Aufregung  passieren. 

Jetzt bin endgÃ¼ltig alleine. Zum einen genieÃe ich die Ruhe zum anderen frage ich mich, ob ich wirklich auf der richtigen Veranstaltung bin. Nach einer kurzen Ãberlegung bin ich mir sicher: ja, hier bin ich auf der richtigen Veranstaltung. Hier ist das richtige Miteinander unter Sportsleuten und Freunden. Die, die richtig fetten Sport machen und Leute, die die rote Laterne Ã¼ber die Rennstrecke tragen. Jeder zollt dem anderen fÃ¼r seine Leistung seinen Respekt. Und seid euch sicher: hinten zu fahren tut genauso weh wie vorne! 

Der erste kleine Anstieg kommt. Es ist nur weicher Sand, kein Problem. Ich schalte auf das kleine Blatt und kurbel drÃ¼ber. Eine kleine Abfahrt, noch einmal kurz auf Asphalt, es geht wieder Berghoch und dann kommt am Feuerwehrposten die Spitzkehre. Ahh, dieses Jahr stehen sie wieder hier, es macht sich ein altbekanntes GefÃ¼hl breit. Dieses Jahr bekomme ich wenigstens diese blÃ¶de Kurve gefahren. Letztes Jahr hatte ich dafÃ¼r irgendwie nie die Peilung dafÃ¼r. Ich fÃ¼hle mich langsam sicherer und weiÃ, das ich nicht nach der 1. Runde aussteige und mich ins Zelt zum schlafen lege. Der Weg wird etwas breiter und ich halte mich auf der rechten Spur, ich Ã¼berlege, ob nicht die linke Spur besser sein kÃ¶nnte. Ich glaub nicht, bleib mal lieber rechts. 

Es wird wieder flacher und ich weiÃ, jetzt wird es steil. Ich fahre um die  Kurve, steige ab und schiebe die Steigung hoch. Hier ist es bereits so dunkel, das ich das Licht anschalten muss. Ich teste erst aus, ob mir die Stirnlampe ausreicht, aber das ist mir zu dunkel, also den 20W Strahler an. Ich nehme mir vor, nur auf den Abfahrten den 35W Strahler zu nutzen, ansonsten sind die Akkus zu schnell leer und ich komme ohne Sicherheitsreserve an. Oje, was tun mir die Knie weh. Der RÃ¼cken fÃ¼hlte sich auch schon besser an. Ist es vielleicht schon zu kalt fÃ¼r die kalten Sachen? Das Thermometer zeigt mit 16Â°C keine kalten Temperaturen an. Stell dich nicht so an! Es wird ein wenig flacher und ich weiÃ, jetzt ist es nicht mehr weit bis nach oben. 

Ein kurzer Schluck aus der Flasche. Konzentration, wie ging es gleich weiter? Nach der Linkskurve wird es flach Berg hoch, dann eine Rechtskurve, nicht links fahren, denn da ist eine  tiefe PfÃ¼tze, in der Mitte ist es schlammig. Also ganz rechts. Es ist nun fast ganz eben. Wo war jetzt der Abzweig ins Unterholz? Ah, hier. Ein Blick nach hinten, es kommt keiner, den ich blockieren kann. Jetzt wird es enger. Achtung, links und rechts sind kleine BaumstÃ¼mpfe. Der kleine Absatz verlockt immer, dass die Federgabel ganz eintaucht und ich einen Abflug mache (zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehe: auch wenn ich das Rad zwischen den Beinen drÃ¼ber schieben will). Jetzt gibt es eine kleine Abfahrt auf einem Trail. 

Der 35W Strahler brennt sein Loch in den Wald. Auf dem Frosch war es mir da nicht sehr wohl, denn da war ich meiner Meinung nach zu schnell. Jetzt im dunkeln sehe ich den Tacho nicht und ich verlasse mich auf mein GefÃ¼hl. Es macht SpaÃ! Die Reflektoren am Ende des Trails geben frÃ¼h Warnzeichen, wann man bremsen muss. Am ende steht wieder eine Spitzkehre. 

Es geht nun auf einer Waldautobahn weiter Bergab. Achtung, da kommt wieder die nÃ¤chste Spitzkehre, ein wenig steiler. Also, anbremsen, aus dem Sattel, Gewicht nach hinten verlagern und rum. Uuuah! Ein Schlammloch auf meiner rechten Spur. Das Rad gerÃ¤t ins schlingern und ich kann nur mit MÃ¼he den Stollengaul unter Kontrolle halten. Die Stelle muss mir dringend merken, letztes Jahr konnte man ab der Kurve das Rad immer laufen lassen. Der Posten der Feuerwehr steht ja dieses Jahr viel frÃ¼her! Danach lasse ich es wieder laufen. Ui, welch ein SpaÃ. Ich freue mich einfach. 

Die nÃ¤chste Kurve kommt, nun weiÃ ich, das nun die 2. Steigung kommt. Fernlicht aus, Abblendlicht an. Erst leicht ansteigend, dann wird es steiler, Kurve, es wird flacher, die EinmÃ¼ndung vom Trail der EM, dann weiÃ ich, jetzt gleich wird wieder geschoben. Zack, da ist der Anstieg schon. Bah, was ist das fies steil. Selbst zum schieben. Nach der HÃ¤lfte muss man rÃ¼ber auf die linke Spur, denn rechts liegen ein paar Felsbrocken im Weg. 

Oben angekommen weiÃ ich, das fahrerisch fÃ¼r mich es nun knifflig wird. Das mit den Spurrinnen ist schwierig fÃ¼r mich zu fahren. Und dann ist es auch noch rutschig. Ha! Sieg! Ich komme gut Ã¼ber die Stellen drÃ¼ber, ohne abspringen zu mÃ¼ssen! Letztes Jahr hab ich das noch nicht geschafft. 

Nach den Spurrinnen kommt wieder eine SchlammwÃ¼ste, es ist schwer durchzukommen. 2 Rechtskurven hintereinander. Fernlicht an. Jetzt weiÃ ich, das es tendenziell Bergab geht, nach km8 kommt noch ein kleiner Stich, aber kein Thema. Ich lasse rollen, sehe den Feuerwehrposte, hart bremsen, spitze Linkskurve, Schlamm in der Fahrlinie. 







Bei der Strecke nun weiÃ ich, das es eigentlich Bergab geht. Durch den feuchten Boden klebt das Rad am Boden. Aargh! Treten! Ich werde immer wieder von den ersten schnellen Ã¼berholt. Ich lasse mich nicht beirren, ich fahre alleine und ich weiÃ, das ich niemals bei denen Mithalten kann. Also nur gucken, wo die fahren, Puls im Auge halten, nicht lang Ã¼ber 170 und alles wird gut. Der letzte Stich kÃ¼ndigt sich nicht wirklich an, ich merke mir nur, das es vorher im Weg ein Sandloch ist. Schnell in einen leichten Gang und drÃ¼ber. 

Nun geht es wieder Bergab, ich weiÃ, das ich hier ganz sicher fahren kann. Rechte Spur, bei der einen groÃen PfÃ¼tze Ã¼ber den Mittelstreifen, weiter rechts fahren. Kleiner Absatz, Asphalt. Es wird schneller, kein Schlamm ,der bremst. Der Wind rauscht in den Ohren, ein Grinsen so breit der auf meinem Trikot. Die Musik auf dem Feuerwehrauto ist weit zu hÃ¶ren, ich freue mich mit den Jungs, die da ihre eigene Party feiern, rechts unter der BrÃ¼cke her, Linkskurve, Achtung, gleich kommt die fiese zuziehende Rechtskurve. Hart anbremsen, rum, Bremse auf, weiter. Achtung, nÃ¤chster Absatz, jetzt wird wieder schlammig. Es ist recht egal, wo man fÃ¤hrt, mal fahre ich links, mal rechts. Ich merke, das ganz weit rechts der beste Weg ist. Letzte Spitzkehre, ein paar Leute stehen da und ein paar Kommentare fliegen, die Anwohner sitzen drauÃen und feuern die Fahrer an. 

Ich komme an die Reithalle an und fusche ein wenig und fahre nicht durch das Red Bull Zelt, sondern aussen rum. 

Andere nutzen, um bei der Kurve den Flow der Strecke mitzunehmen







Meine erste Rundenzeit: Oje, 53min fÃ¼r knapp 10km und 150HM. Das muss eigentlich besser sein! Aber nicht Ã¼berdrehen! Meine Taktik sah nach jeder Runde eine kleine Pause vor. Gut, dann kann man ja ein paar Leuten die Ohren voll jammern und ein wenig die Stimmung genieÃen







Der Seriensieger bei den Solisten, Michael WÃ¶hning, bei uns bekannt unter dem Namen â13â: 







Das Siegerteam (Team Supernova), die die Nacht zum Tag machten






Mit Schwung um die Kurve 






oder doch ein wenig langsamer


----------



## 50189K (7. August 2006)

Nach der Pause ging es dann weiter, einmal die Wechselzone durchfahren:






Hier ist auch volle Konzentration erforderlich, wenn man siegen will! Siggi Schmidt aka Blonde vom Team SRAM 







Dann ging es wieder auf die Strecke. Die Gedanken drehen sich nur noch, wo war die Fahrlinie, versperre ich von den Spitzenfahrern nicht den Weg, die Stille, was kann ich von der Umgebung sehen? Die Feuerwehrposten, die Ãberholer, der Freunden, die zu mir aufschlieÃen, um nach ein paar Worten weiter ihres Weges ziehen, zweimal pro Runde die kleine Faszination, von ein und den selben Fahrer (Team SRAM) Ã¼berrundet zu werden (es demotiviert schon ein wenig), die 2 kleinen Abfahrten und schon war man wieder im Ziel. Man ist mit sich und der Strecke ein. Wie die Zeit vergeht! 

Im Zielbereich vorbei, einmal kurz Hallo sagen und weiter. Mein Motivator kommt mir auf dem Weg zur Wechselzone entgegen und ein weiterer MotivationsgesprÃ¤ch erfolgte, von ihm noch den Tipp bekommen, noch ein wenig langsamer die Steigungen anzugehen und bei den Schiebepassagen die Waden beim gehen direkt zu strecken. Nach der 2. Runde habe ich einen Klamotten- und Akkuwechsel angesetzt. Es war zwar nicht wirklich kalt, aber durch die Feuchte, war es mir ein wenig kÃ¼hl geworden. Neue Trinkflasche in den Halter, Kleinigkeit gegessen und weiter. 

Die Runde war wie die vorherige. Langsam ist der Strecke anzumerken, das es etwas trockener wird. Durch den Tipp von Mipmip kam ich dann auch besser zurecht. Am Ende der 3. Runde machte es 300m vor dem Zielbereich auf einmal paff! und ich fuhr im Dunkeln. Komplettausfall der Beleuchtung. Der Check, ob nun mal wieder ein Stecker nicht mehr fest saÃ oder was los war, brachte keine Erleuchtung. Also vorsichtig ins Ziel rollen. Der Untergrund war ja bekannt. 

Dank der Hilfe von Mipmip, lelebebbel und peppa fanden wir dann schnell den Fehler, es war die Sicherung durch gebrannt. Lelebebbel hat mit einer Krokoklemme die Sicherung einfach Kurzgeschlossen und ich hatte wieder Licht. Ein Kaffee noch in mich rein und wieder auf die Strecke. Nun ja, die vorherige Strecke lief eigentlich besser, ich war froh drum, dass die Knie nicht mehr weh taten. An die Kreuzschmerzen beim Berghoch schieben musste ich mich halt gewÃ¶hnen. Auf der Stecke wurde es merklich ruhiger. 

Stoph bei der Verpflegung. Frei nach dem Motto: wie die Verpflegung, so die Bewegung! 







In einem Eilverfahren kippte ich ein paar Eimer Wasser Ã¼ber das Rad, damit der schlimmste Dreck aus der Schaltung und der Bremse weg kam. 

Olli kam dann auch recht bald an. 






Er hatte auch gerade die 3. Runde absolviert und meinte, er wolle insgesamt 5 Runden fahren. FÃ¼r mich war klar: Ich werde min. eine Runde mehr fahren, egal was passiert! Immer einen mehr wie du! 

Ich schwang mich wieder auf den Hobel um die 4. Runde zu absolvieren. Alles war gut und es wie versprochen: âdunkel, kalt und hart!â 

Nach der 4. Runde, 2:20Uhr war mittlerweile vorbei, begab ich mich recht schnell wieder zum Auto um den Akku zu wechseln. Der leichte Regen wurde schnell stÃ¤rker. War das jetzt ein Blitzlicht von den zahlreichen Digicams? Nee, dann gibt es kein grollen hinten dran. Och nÃ¶Ã¶. Nicht noch ein Gewitter mitten in der Nacht. Schnell die Regenjacke an, damit ich nicht auskÃ¼hle, Akkuwechsel ging sehr schnell von statten, Plane Ã¼bers Rad, damit mir die Elektrik nicht absÃ¤uft und ab ins âwarmeâ Auto. Nach 10Min wurde es nicht besser und so bin ich rÃ¼ber zum Zielbereich, da war es dann doch gemÃ¼tlicher. Der Regen prasselte runter und ich fiel so langsam in ein Loch. Ich hockte da und schaute mir den Regen an. MÃ¼digkeit machte sich breit. Warum fahre ich nicht einfach rÃ¼ber zum Zelt und leg mich bis der Regen auf hÃ¶rt einfach zum schlafen hin??? Es ist drauÃen so ungemÃ¼tlich! Kaffee wÃ¼rde es erst in einer Stunde geben. Schade.


----------



## 50189K (7. August 2006)

Mipmip fiel die lange Pause auch auf und ich holte mir erstmal einen verbalen Arschtritt ab. Also in die Siffe raus. Ich sag euch: Kein Geschenk! Der Regen war mir egal, soo kalt war es ja nicht. Aber der Boden. Horror! War der vorher schon ziemlich und ausgefahren, war jetzt komplettes KlebegefÃ¼hl da. Da kam ich kaum noch voran. Alles total schwammig. Es war der Horror! Ich habe deutlich mehr geschoben als vorher, oben bei den Spurrinnen war fÃ¼r mich nix mehr zu fahren. Der Regen wurde weniger, die BÃ¤che auf den Wegen blieben und es bildete sich Nebel. ****! Es war gut, das ich alleine war, damit keiner meine ÃuÃerungen hÃ¶ren konnte. Der Blick auf die Uhr zeigte, das ich danach noch min. eine Runde fahren muss. 

Im Ziel fragte ich nur noch: âWann ist dieser ****** Sonnenaufgang?â Die Jungs lachten nur und sagten, eine Runde noch und du hast es geschafft! Na gut. Schnell an die Futterstation und input. Ich hatte ziemlichen Hunger und nicht wirklich was runter bekommen, nicht gut. Kaffee gab es auch keinen. Die Kaffeemaschine hat den Geist aufgegeben. 

Auf in die letzte Runde. Ich fragte mich die ganze Zeit, wann ich die erste DÃ¤mmerung sehen wÃ¼rde. KÃ¤mpfend ging es Ã¼ber die letzten Kilometer. Nie wieder tue ich mir diese Schinderei an! Endlich, auf den letzten Kilometer wurde es endlich ein wenig hell. Endlich vorbei. Leider stimmte meine Zeitplanung nicht ganz und so wurde ich im Ziel mit den Worten begrÃ¼Ãt: eine Runde kannste noch fahren! Nein, danke, ich hab genug! Ich schaue mir lieber die Zielankunft der Sieger an! 

Die erste MorgendÃ¤mmerung






Schnell zur Quelle und den noch frischen Dreck mit ein paar Wassereimerladungen runter spÃ¼len






Dann ging es mir erst mal richtig dreckig. Als ich sass, wurde mir trotz Regenjacke kalt. Mit der geliehenen Daunen Weste wurde es ein wenig besser. Schnell ein Gel rein, denn merkte, das ich unterzuckerte. Mein Kreislauf meinte auch noch, ein wenig ansacken zu mÃ¼ssen. War mir Ã¼bel... Wenn ich in dem Moment hÃ¤tte aufstehen mÃ¼ssen, wÃ¤re ich einfach umgefallen. Nach ein paar Minuten ging es dann wieder ein wenig besser und ich konnte noch ein paar BananenstÃ¼cke und einen Riegel essen. 







Das Orgateam bei der Arbeit:







So sehen Teilnehmerbeine dieses Jahr aus!







Es war wirklich dreckig!







Waschen? Egal! FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck ist nach einer Nacht mit Rad fahren wichtiger! 







Siegerehrung:








Oder ich fasse mich kurz:

- Ziel weit verfehlt (geplant waren 8 Runden)
- 60km und 900HM, davon geschÃ¤tzte 12-15km zu FuÃ unterwegs, das nÃ¤chste mal zieh ich Wanderschuhe an! 
- durchgefahren
- kein Defekt
- kein Sturz
- einiges an Fahrtechnik "Schlammfahren" gelernt 
- Beleuchtung muss in Kleinigkeiten getunt werden (35W bei 12V sind ausreichend hell ) 
- zwischendurch war es notwendig, sein Rad einmal komplett zu sÃ¤ubern, es tat sich nix mehr
- BremsbelÃ¤ge der HS 33 Ã¼ber 2mm an Belag runter gebremst  
- 2. Platz Solofahrerinnen
- nicht den letzten Platz der Gesamtwertung  
- verdammt, warum will ich da wieder starten? Weil ich es kann und es ein super Wochenende war! 


Noch mehr Infos, Bericht und Bilder? Dann schau mal hier:

www.schlaflosimsattel.de
http://eingangradforum.de/board.php?boardid=42
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/ (hier werden sicherlich in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen noch einiges an Bildmaterial dazu kommen)
http://www.thaleischweiler.de/schlaflos-im-sattel-2006 viele, viele Bilder
http://www.psechs.info/modules/xcgal/thumbnails.php?album=1029 noch mehr Bilder

Danke an die ganzen Fotografen!


----------



## kawa (9. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Listen würden mich natürlich auch interessieren.
> 
> *Euer Rennen war echt kultig!  *
> Euer Stil ist einmalig.
> ...






Für echte Racer und dann mit dem Hardtail  ?

Na wenigsten mit der richtigen , ist doch nicht so schlecht oder ?


----------



## Thunderbird (14. August 2006)

kawa schrieb:
			
		

> Für echte Racer und dann mit dem Hardtail ?
> Na wenigsten mit der richtigen , ist doch nicht so schlecht oder ?


Die Kilo ist geil.  
Da nehme ich die 750g Mehrgewicht zur Steinbach gerne in Kauf.
SiS war für uns die Generalprobe für die 24H WM in Eschlikon
und deshalb wurde alles so getestet, wie es auch dort zum Einsatz
kommen sollte. Die Bedingungen waren ja (leider) fast identisch.  
Sauwetter. 

Thb


----------



## Splash (1. September 2006)

Bescheidene Frage (ohne Nörgeln): Ist schon absehbar, wann die ergebnisliste zur Verfügung stehen wird?


----------



## Splash (27. Oktober 2006)

Hmmm .. ich hab zwar die Vorabversion bekommen, aber ne offizielle Ergebisliste gibts wohl nicht mehr oder?


----------

